# Fractionnement des congés payés contrat est démarré 05.09.2022



## amandinezoe (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes à tous,
J'ai lis et relis j'ai du mal à me saisir concernant "fractionnement des congés payés, puisque je ne le maîtrise le sujet c'est pour cela je n'ai jamais demandé à aucun de mes PE.

Ce que j'ai compris : "Le congé peut être fractionné par l’employeur avec l’accord du salarié". 
Contrat Année Incomplète 43 semaines travaillées depuis *sep.2022*
***Octobre 2022                  *-* *1 sem*
***Entre Noël et Nouvel an  *- 2 sem*
***Février 2023                     *- 1 sem*
***Avril                                    *1 sem*
***du 17/07 au 13 /08/2023 = *4 sem*

Ai-je le droit de fractionnement ? Merci de votre éclairage. 

Je n'ai pas trouvé un texte : En *AI* l'AM pourra  récupérer *les jours fériés* s'il tombe pendant ses *CPAquis* ?
Merci aux Pros 
Bien cordialement


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour non pas cette année,  là contrat tout juste débuté donc congés en cours d'acquisition. 

Vous devrez faire le point le 31 octobre 2023.

En Ai on ne récupère pas les fériés.


----------



## B29 (7 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi, vous n'avez pas droit aux jours fractionnés. 
Quelles sont les dates de vos 5 semaines de congés ?
Pour y avoir droit, nous devons prendre 6 jours au moins hors période légale pour avoir droit à 2 jours. ( période légale du 1er mai au 31 octobre) payable sur le mois d'octobre. 
Voir avec les collègues


----------



## Pioupiou (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
de plus seul les congés payés sont à prendre en compte pour la détermination des congés de fractionnement et encore seulement 24 jours acquis maximum soit 4 semaines sont à prendre en compte la cinquième semaine n'entre pas en ligne de compte.
La vous parte sur 9 semaines


----------



## amandinezoe (7 Décembre 2022)

Je vous remercie de rapidité
Mes CP Acquis sont  *1 sem *en Avril + 4 sem du 17/07 au 13 /08/2023

GénéralMétal1988 En Ai on ne récupère pas les fériés OK 
J'ai 4 PE je n'ai jamais demandé le fractionnement.  Mon 4éme contrat est débuté sep.22.
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Pioupiou (7 Décembre 2022)

La détermination des jours de fractionnement se fait contrat par contrat en fonction des jours acquis de l'année N-1 donc  au 31 octobre 2023  pour les jours acquis de juin 2022 à mai 2023. Tous les contrats n'ouvre pas forcément droit à ces jours.


----------



## amandinezoe (8 Décembre 2022)

Je vous remercie, j'ai pris note à vos expériences. 
Bonne fin semaine et courage à tous et à toutes


----------



## Chippie (12 Décembre 2022)

GénéralMétal 
En Ai on ne récupère pas les fériés.

Même si ceux-ci tombent dans vos 5 semaines de congés payés acquis ? 🤔


----------



## la vosgienne (12 Décembre 2022)

bonsoir bien sûr que oui on récupère les jours féries qui tombe pendant nos vacances  moi de plus de 30 ans j'ai toujours récupérer mes jours


----------



## Chippie (18 Décembre 2022)

Pour bénéficier de jour de fractionnement il faut avoir acquis plus de 12j ouvrables. 
On ne tient compte que des 4 premières sem de congés payés ( soit 6x4 = 24 j )  pour considérer le fractionnement du congé principal. Par accord écrit entre les parties.

la période de référence est du 1er Mai au 31 Octobre

 si le nombre de jours ouvrables de congés pris en dehors de cette période est de 
6 jours ouvrables et plus , cela ouvre droit à  2 jours ouvrables de congés supplémentaires.

Si le nombre de jours ouvrables de congés pris en dehors de cette même période est de 
3, 4, ou 5 jours ouvrables, cela ouvre droit à  1 jour ouvrable de congé supplémentaire.


----------

